# To the new sorority....



## Oskar and Chaucer (Feb 19, 2014)

You will be missed, my lovely sorority. you never new what hit you, when that heater exploded in your tank. All 6 of you, from crowntail to dual tail to dragonscale, fried last night in a manner un-befitting of your beauty. 

How those corys and red minor tetras survived the explosion while you did not i will never understand....


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh no  I am so sorry! SIP


----------



## Oskar and Chaucer (Feb 19, 2014)

that's what i get for buying the cheep heater at pet supplies plus. but it lasted a year before frying so.... yay for that


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh god!!!


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

I am so sorry for your losses.SIP little fishies


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

First off, I'm so sorry for what happened! I'm sure that must have been terrible to find.  

But...out of safety...can I ask what type/brand of heater it was? Maybe we can save some future lives...


----------



## Oskar and Chaucer (Feb 19, 2014)

well i am not home as of now (if i am on the internet, i am not at home. hooray for cheep parents and living in the middle of no where) so assuming i remember i will get back to you all tomorrow on the brand and type. assuming i remember.

anyways the local pet store is planning on getting some female orchids tomorrow, so maybe i'll just restock there.


----------



## Oskar and Chaucer (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.lnt.com/product/aquarium...elite-elite-radiant-heater-for-aquariums.html

i believe this is the heater. i think it just shorted out. i would confirm it but my brother, for once, took the trash out.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, oh yes. I tried some of these...fortunately they didn't explode on me, but one cracked and leaked all sorts of foul into the water, and the other two got insanely hot to the point that I thought the fish would be fried.  

Again, I'm so sorry for what happened to you.


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh nooo! That the worst.. but its ok atleast they didnt die with agony.. the didnt suffer..


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

That's horrible. SIP beautiful girls.


----------

